
King County Library System Boycotts Macmillan Publishers' eBook Embargo - cglong
https://kcls.org/news/kcls-boycotts-macmillan-publishers-ebook-embargo/
======
droithomme
_> If KCLS is limited to one digital copy of each new title, and then has to
wait eight weeks before being able to purchase more, patrons could conceivably
wait years rather than months for their eBook._

That's a curious statement because if they can buy more copies after 8 weeks,
then if patrons have to wait years it's because the library didn't buy enough
copies after 8 weeks, and not because of the 8 week embargo.

Here's more detail about what the actual embargo is and what the real issue
is. Libraries can get one copy at half price with unlimited lending terms
during the first 8 weeks. Then after 8 weeks they can buy as many copies as
they want, but it costs full price, plus it's not a purchase but a rental that
expires after 52 lends or 2 years.

[https://www.panoramaproject.org/news/2019/7/26/macmillan-
ann...](https://www.panoramaproject.org/news/2019/7/26/macmillan-announces-
library-ebook-embargo-new-lending-terms)

 _> Under the publisher’s new digital terms of sale for libraries, "library
systems" will now be allowed to purchase a single—that is, one—perpetual
access e-book during the first eight weeks of publication for each new
Macmillan release, at half price ($30). Additional copies will then be
available at full price (generally $60 for new releases) after the eight-week
window has passed. All other terms remain the same: e-book licenses will
continue to be metered for two years or 52 lends, whichever comes first, on a
one copy/one user model. A Macmillan spokesperson confirmed to PW that the
single perpetual access copy will be available only for new release titles in
the first eight weeks after publication—the option to buy a single perpetual
access copy expires after that eight week window, and the offer is not
available for backlist titles._

The letter from the CEO in the above article also explains that the unlimited
lending of one copy is to fulfill libraries "archival mandate".

It also gives a hint as to the leverage that a library boycott potentially
has:

 _> Macmillan’s library ebook revenue increased 800% over the last five years,
with libraries now making up 45% of the publisher’s total digital reads.
However the problem, according to Foy, is that while libraries make up 45% of
Macmillan’s ebook reads, those digital-lending reads account for only 15% of
their revenue._

So, a total boycott by all libraries (which is not the case... yet) will
reduce overall book revenue by 15%. This potentially would be made up for by
additional non-library sales assuming at least 1/3 of the library readers buy
the book instead of checking it out from the library, which is not certain. If
the library readers simply pass on the book then that kills off 45% of the
total readership for new books, including reviews and buzz that drives more
sales.

What actually happens remains to be seen. It will be an interesting experiment
to see.

~~~
deogeo
> Then after 8 weeks they can buy as many copies as they want, but it costs
> full price, plus it's not a purchase but a rental that expires after 52
> lends or 2 years.

Yet another attack on ownership.

~~~
kevin_b_er
Exactly. A full fundamental attack on ownership. You must rent everything.
This is applying all over the place, and copyright is the linchpin to
preventing ownership.

